# Problemi con gensplash

## beat84

Sto impazzendo... ragazzi ho installato tutto secondo i passi e non funziona!

Ho Gentoo Linux con kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 (dev) su un acer 610txv

ho configurato il kernel con vesa-tng ho mtrr a 8192 ho la vesa a 800x600@60... faccio tutti i passi configuro grub... riavvio e track tutto parte senza fbsplash... ma soprattutto senza errori.

Qualche idea?

AIUTOOOOO!!!!

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai messo il supporto per gensplash nel kernel? E io suppoero per ram disk?

----------

## beat84

Fatto!

Ho sistemato il kernel come descritto nel forum!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Passami il link

----------

## beat84

nella sezione "Configurando/compilando el kernel"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231722&highlight=gensplash

----------

## beat84

Dimenticavo.... ho dato un'occhiata anche qui....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778

----------

## beat84

proprio nessuna idea?

----------

## unz

bhe così è arduo scovare il problema ... prova ad incollare il log del boot, così vediamo cosa non carica

----------

## beat84

scusate l'ignoranza ma dove lo trovo? sotto /etc?

----------

## beat84

Forse è questo!!!

```

Oct  5 14:00:28 tux syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Oct  5 14:40:25 tux kernel: e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

Oct  5 16:16:28 tux gconfd (root-6088): Uscita

Oct  5 16:17:03 tux kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.

Oct  5 16:17:03 tux kernel: Kernel log daemon terminating.

Oct  5 16:17:05 tux exiting on signal 15

Oct  6 06:52:36 tux syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Cannot find map file.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Linux version 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Wed Sep 29 19:56:41 CEST 2004

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000cc000 - 00000000000d0000 (reserved)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4800 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017e70000 (usable)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e70000 - 0000000017e7fc00 (ACPI data)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e7fc00 - 0000000017e80000 (ACPI NVS)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e80000 - 0000000018000000 (reserved)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: 382MB LOWMEM available.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 97904

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:   Normal zone: 93808 pages, LIFO batch:16

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: DMI present.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f6550

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD  ^I RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x17e7b9f3

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: FADT (v001 Acer   TM610    0x06040000 Acer 0x00000001) @ 0x17e7fb64

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x17e7fbd8

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: DSDT (v001  INTEL SolanoM2 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Built 1 zonelists

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,800x600-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: bootsplash: silent mode.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Found and enabled local APIC!

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Initializing CPU#0

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Detected 648.789 MHz processor.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Using tsc for high-res timesource

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon Jun 7 10:52:38 EDT 2004 : initialized

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Memory: 383092k/391616k available (2803k kernel code, 7784k reserved, 981k data, 168k init, 0k highmem)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 1282.04 BogoMIPS

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Intel machine check architecture supported.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: calibrating APIC timer ...

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ..... CPU clock speed is 648.0502 MHz.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ..... host bus clock speed is 99.0769 MHz.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: checking if image is initramfs... it is

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 420k freed

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 16

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd790, last bus=1

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:     ACPI-0179: *** Warning: The ACPI AML in your computer contains errors, please nag the manufacturer to correct it.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:     ACPI-0182: *** Warning: Allowing relaxed access to fields; turn on CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG for details.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Linux Kernel Card Services

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:   options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Machine check exception polling timer started.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: apm: overridden by ACPI.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: udf: registering filesystem

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Initializing Cryptographic API

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BATA] (battery present)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BATB] (battery absent)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (26 C)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  Firmware: 4.6

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  180 degree mounted touchpad

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  Sensor: 18

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  new absolute packet format

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  Touchpad has extended capability bits

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  -> four buttons

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  -> multifinger detection

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  -> palm detection

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.6 (0000 -> 0001)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Using anticipatory io scheduler

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: floppy0: no floppy controllers found

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ICH2M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ICH2M: chipset revision 3

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ICH2M: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1800-0x1807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1808-0x180f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: hda: IBM-DJSA-220, ATA DISK drive

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2502, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: hda: max request size: 128KiB

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1874KiB Cache, CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(66)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel:  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0f.0 [1025:1016]

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Socket status: 30000006

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0f.1 [1025:1016]

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Socket status: 30000410

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Adding 779144k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 320M

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: agpgart: detected 4MB dedicated video ram.

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.18

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xf4100000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:00:E2:45:9F:6C

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: usbcore: registered new driver hub

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 10, io base 00001820

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 11, io base 00001840

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0001)

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49365 usecs

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Oct  6 06:52:37 tux kernel: e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Oct  6 06:52:45 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID (unreadable) 

Oct  6 06:52:45 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/util (unreadable) 

Oct  6 06:52:45 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/local (unreadable) 

Oct  6 06:52:45 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/truetype (unreadable) 

Oct  6 06:52:45 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/freefont (unreadable) 

Oct  6 06:52:45 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/sharefont (unreadable) 

Oct  6 06:52:45 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1 (unreadable) 

Oct  6 06:52:45 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives (unreadable) 

Oct  6 06:52:45 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/western (unreadable) 

Oct  6 06:53:39 tux gconfd (root-6076): Inizializzazione (versione 2.6.2), pid 6076, utente 'root'

Oct  6 06:53:39 tux gconfd (root-6076): L'indirizzo "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" è stato risolta ad una fonte di configurazione in sola lettura in posizione 0

Oct  6 06:53:39 tux gconfd (root-6076): L'indirizzo "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" è stato risolto ad una fonte di configurazione scrivibile in posizione 1

Oct  6 06:53:39 tux gconfd (root-6076): L'indirizzo "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" è stato risolta ad una fonte di configurazione in sola lettura in posizione 2

Oct  6 06:53:44 tux bonobo-activation-server (root-6081): iid OAFIID:BrokenNoType:20000808 has a NULL type

Oct  6 06:53:44 tux bonobo-activation-server (root-6081): invalid character '#' in iid 'OAFIID:This#!!%$iid%^$%_|~!OAFIID_ContainsBadChars'

Oct  6 07:33:13 tux kernel: EXT2-fs warning (device hda1): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

Oct  6 07:33:13 tux kernel: 

```

[/list]

----------

## beat84

dimenticavo... se vedete qualcosa che non va... ditemelo!! non sono ancora così esperto!!!

Grazie dell'aiuto!!

----------

## fctk

http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

----------

## beat84

e questo è tutto quello che ho fatto!!!! ma xè non va?

AIUTOOOOO

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## beat84

dice kernel 2.6.8-r1 o higher.... io ho il 2.6.7-r11

dite che è per questo?

quale kernel mi consigliate? il + stabile intendo!!!

----------

## realthing

I kernel della serie 2.6.7 usano bootsplash, i kernel della serie 2.6.8 usano genspalsh e fbspalsh. Sono due programmi diversi (fbsplash e gensplash sono l'evoluzione di bootsplash).

Se usi un kernel 2.6.7 devi usare bootsplash

----------

## beat84

ok se aggiorno il 2.6.8 che release mi conviene mettere?

----------

## masterbrian

Io ho la 2.6.8-r3 e mi trovo bene, gensplash funziona, ma a volte, in fase di boot, la macchina si blocca. Per quella che e' la mia esperienza posso consigliarti di metterlo solo per divertirti. Se punti alla stabilità lo metterrai quando ci sara' una versione un po' piu' stabile  :Smile: 

----------

## beat84

si blocca? in che senso.... errori o solo blocco che devi riavviare e poi è tutto ok?

----------

## masterbrian

blocco e devi riavviare, nel momento in cui parte gensplash, oppure quando cambio i font.. o con i loghi. Quando hai montato il fs in rw non e' bello  :Smile:  Insomma e' preferibile evitare. Poi come dicevo tutto dipende da te.

----------

## beat84

ho installato il kernel 2.6.8-r3 seguendo anche le istruzioni dell'HOWTO

http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

Ma al riavvio a parte che non mi carica i moduli del

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Non mi appare nessuna schermata... uffa

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## beat84

ho ricompilato con genkernel --menuconfig all ... i moduli ora vanno ma non lo splash

aiutoooo

----------

## beat84

Ecco il log... c'è un problema!!!

[code:1:18d92d1f82]Oct  6 15:20:13 tux syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Oct  6 17:17:43 tux gconfd (root-6076): Uscita

Oct  6 17:18:14 tux kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.

Oct  6 17:18:14 tux kernel: Kernel log daemon terminating.

Oct  6 17:18:16 tux exiting on signal 15

Oct  6 17:19:22 tux syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Cannot find map file.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Linux version 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Wed Sep 29 19:56:41 CEST 2004

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000cc000 - 00000000000d0000 (reserved)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4800 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017e70000 (usable)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e70000 - 0000000017e7fc00 (ACPI data)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e7fc00 - 0000000017e80000 (ACPI NVS)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e80000 - 0000000018000000 (reserved)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: 382MB LOWMEM available.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 97904

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:   Normal zone: 93808 pages, LIFO batch:16

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: DMI present.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f6550

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD  ^I RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x17e7b9f3

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: FADT (v001 Acer   TM610    0x06040000 Acer 0x00000001) @ 0x17e7fb64

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x17e7fbd8

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: DSDT (v001  INTEL SolanoM2 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Built 1 zonelists

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,800x600-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: bootsplash: silent mode.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Found and enabled local APIC!

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Initializing CPU#0

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Detected 648.747 MHz processor.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Using tsc for high-res timesource

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon Jun 7 10:52:38 EDT 2004 : initialized

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Memory: 383092k/391616k available (2803k kernel code, 7784k reserved, 981k data, 168k init, 0k highmem)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 1282.04 BogoMIPS

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Intel machine check architecture supported.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: calibrating APIC timer ...

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ..... CPU clock speed is 648.0465 MHz.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ..... host bus clock speed is 99.0763 MHz.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: checking if image is initramfs... it is

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 420k freed

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 16

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd790, last bus=1

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:     ACPI-0179: *** Warning: The ACPI AML in your computer contains errors, please nag the manufacturer to correct it.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:     ACPI-0182: *** Warning: Allowing relaxed access to fields; turn on CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG for details.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Linux Kernel Card Services

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:   options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Machine check exception polling timer started.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: apm: overridden by ACPI.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: udf: registering filesystem

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Initializing Cryptographic API

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BATA] (battery present)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BATB] (battery absent)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (54 C)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  Firmware: 4.6

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  180 degree mounted touchpad

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  Sensor: 18

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  new absolute packet format

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  Touchpad has extended capability bits

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  -> four buttons

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  -> multifinger detection

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  -> palm detection

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.6 (0000 -> 0001)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Using anticipatory io scheduler

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: floppy0: no floppy controllers found

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ICH2M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ICH2M: chipset revision 3

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ICH2M: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1800-0x1807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1808-0x180f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: hda: IBM-DJSA-220, ATA DISK drive

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2502, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: hda: max request size: 128KiB

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1874KiB Cache, CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(66)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel:  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0f.0 [1025:1016]

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Socket status: 30000006

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0f.1 [1025:1016]

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Socket status: 30000418

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Adding 779144k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 320M

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: agpgart: detected 4MB dedicated video ram.

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.18

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xf4100000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:00:E2:45:9F:6C

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: usbcore: registered new driver hub

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 10, io base 00001820

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 11, io base 00001840

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0001)

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49365 usecs

Oct  6 17:19:23 tux kernel: intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Oct  6 17:19:46 tux kernel: e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Oct  6 17:19:59 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID (unreadable) 

Oct  6 17:19:59 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/util (unreadable) 

Oct  6 17:19:59 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/local (unreadable) 

Oct  6 17:19:59 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/truetype (unreadable) 

Oct  6 17:19:59 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/freefont (unreadable) 

Oct  6 17:19:59 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/sharefont (unreadable) 

Oct  6 17:19:59 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1 (unreadable) 

Oct  6 17:19:59 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives (unreadable) 

Oct  6 17:19:59 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/western (unreadable) 

Oct  6 17:20:02 tux kernel: e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

Oct  6 18:09:53 tux kernel: EXT2-fs warning (device hda1): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

Oct  6 18:09:53 tux kernel: 

Oct  6 18:16:24 tux kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.

Oct  6 18:16:24 tux kernel: Kernel log daemon terminating.

Oct  6 18:16:27 tux exiting on signal 15

Oct  6 18:17:22 tux syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Loaded 30537 symbols from /boot/System.map.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.8.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Wed Sep 29 20:52:13 CEST 2004

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000cc000 - 00000000000d0000 (reserved)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4800 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017e70000 (usable)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e70000 - 0000000017e7fc00 (ACPI data)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e7fc00 - 0000000017e80000 (ACPI NVS)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e80000 - 0000000018000000 (reserved)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: 382MB LOWMEM available.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: DMI present.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f6550

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD  ^I RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x17e7b9f3

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: FADT (v001 Acer   TM610    0x06040000 Acer 0x00000001) @ 0x17e7fb64

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x17e7fbd8

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: DSDT (v001  INTEL SolanoM2 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Built 1 zonelists

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,800x600-16@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: fbsplash: silent

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: fbsplash: theme emergence

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Found and enabled local APIC!

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Initializing CPU#0

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Detected 648.716 MHz processor.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Using tsc for high-res timesource

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon Jun 7 10:52:38 EDT 2004 : initialized

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Memory: 382496k/391616k available (3013k kernel code, 8380k reserved, 983k data, 188k init, 0k highmem)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 1282.04 BogoMIPS

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Intel machine check architecture supported.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: calibrating APIC timer ...

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ..... CPU clock speed is 648.0509 MHz.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ..... host bus clock speed is 99.0770 MHz.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: checking if image is initramfs... it is

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 420k freed

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 16

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd790, last bus=1

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:     ACPI-0179: *** Warning: The ACPI AML in your computer contains errors, please nag the manufacturer to correct it.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:     ACPI-0182: *** Warning: Allowing relaxed access to fields; turn on CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG for details.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Linux Kernel Card Services

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:   options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.4[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0f.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: vesafb: Intel Corporation, i815M Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Intel815M(TM) Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0x0

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Trying to free nonexistent resource <00000000-000fffff>

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -5

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Machine check exception polling timer started.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: apm: overridden by ACPI.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: udf: registering filesystem

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Initializing Cryptographic API

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BATA] (battery present)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BATB] (battery absent)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (56 C)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  Firmware: 4.6

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  180 degree mounted touchpad

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  Sensor: 18

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  new absolute packet format

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  Touchpad has extended capability bits

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  -> four buttons

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  -> multifinger detection

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  -> palm detection

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.6 (0000 -> 0001)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ICH2M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ICH2M: chipset revision 3

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ICH2M: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1800-0x1807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1808-0x180f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: hda: IBM-DJSA-220, ATA DISK drive

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Using anticipatory io scheduler

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2502, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: hda: max request size: 128KiB

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1874KiB Cache, CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(66)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel:  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0f.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0f.0 [1025:1016]

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Socket status: 30000006

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0f.1 [1025:1016]

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Socket status: 30000418

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: Adding 779144k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Oct  6 18:17:23 tux kernel: EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

Oct  6 18:17:28 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID (unreadable) 

Oct  6 18:17:28 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/util (unreadable) 

Oct  6 18:17:28 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/local (unreadable) 

Oct  6 18:17:28 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/truetype (unreadable) 

Oct  6 18:17:28 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/freefont (unreadable) 

Oct  6 18:17:28 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/sharefont (unreadable) 

Oct  6 18:17:28 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1 (unreadable) 

Oct  6 18:17:28 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives (unreadable) 

Oct  6 18:17:28 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/western (unreadable) 

Oct  6 18:21:41 tux kernel: EXT2-fs warning (device hda1): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

Oct  6 18:21:41 tux kernel: 

Oct  6 19:01:06 tux kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.

Oct  6 19:01:06 tux kernel: Kernel log daemon terminating.

Oct  6 19:01:08 tux exiting on signal 15

Oct  6 19:02:03 tux syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Loaded 30537 symbols from /boot/System.map.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.8.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.4.2 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.2-r2, ssp-3.4.1-1, pie-8.7.6.5)) #1 Wed Oct 6 18:39:09 CEST 2004

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000cc000 - 00000000000d0000 (reserved)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4800 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017e70000 (usable)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e70000 - 0000000017e7fc00 (ACPI data)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e7fc00 - 0000000017e80000 (ACPI NVS)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000017e80000 - 0000000018000000 (reserved)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: 382MB LOWMEM available.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: DMI present.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f6550

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD  ^I RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x17e7b9f3

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: FADT (v001 Acer   TM610    0x06040000 Acer 0x00000001) @ 0x17e7fb64

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x17e7fbd8

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: DSDT (v001  INTEL SolanoM2 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Built 1 zonelists

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,800x600-16@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: fbsplash: silent

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: fbsplash: theme emergence

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Found and enabled local APIC!

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Initializing CPU#0

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Detected 648.789 MHz processor.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Using tsc for high-res timesource

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon Jun 7 10:52:38 EDT 2004 : initialized

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Memory: 382408k/391616k available (3105k kernel code, 8468k reserved, 980k data, 188k init, 0k highmem)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 1282.04 BogoMIPS

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Intel machine check architecture supported.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: calibrating APIC timer ...

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ..... CPU clock speed is 648.0506 MHz.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ..... host bus clock speed is 99.0770 MHz.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: checking if image is initramfs... it is

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 420k freed

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 16

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd790, last bus=1

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:     ACPI-0179: *** Warning: The ACPI AML in your computer contains errors, please nag the manufacturer to correct it.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:     ACPI-0182: *** Warning: Allowing relaxed access to fields; turn on CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG for details.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 7 10 *11)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 7 *10 11)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Linux Kernel Card Services

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:   options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.4[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0f.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: vesafb: Intel Corporation, i815M Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Intel815M(TM) Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0x0

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Trying to free nonexistent resource <00000000-000fffff>

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -5

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Machine check exception polling timer started.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: apm: overridden by ACPI.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: udf: registering filesystem

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Initializing Cryptographic API

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BATA] (battery present)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BATB] (battery absent)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (58 C)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  Firmware: 4.6

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  180 degree mounted touchpad

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  Sensor: 18

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  new absolute packet format

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  Touchpad has extended capability bits

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  -> four buttons

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  -> multifinger detection

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  -> palm detection

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.6 (0000 -> 0001)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ICH2M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ICH2M: chipset revision 3

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ICH2M: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1800-0x1807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1808-0x180f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: hda: IBM-DJSA-220, ATA DISK drive

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Using anticipatory io scheduler

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2502, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: hda: max request size: 128KiB

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1874KiB Cache, CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(66)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel:  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0f.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0f.0 [1025:1016]

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Socket status: 30000006

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0f.1 [1025:1016]

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Socket status: 30000418

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Adding 779144k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 320M

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: agpgart: detected 4MB dedicated video ram.

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.18

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xf4100000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:00:E2:45:9F:6C

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: usbcore: registered new driver hub

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 10, io base 00001820

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.4[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 11, io base 00001840

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0001)

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49425 usecs

Oct  6 19:02:04 tux kernel: intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Oct  6 19:03:21 tux kernel: e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Oct  6 19:03:41 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID (unreadable) 

Oct  6 19:03:41 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/util (unreadable) 

Oct  6 19:03:41 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/local (unreadable) 

Oct  6 19:03:41 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/truetype (unreadable) 

Oct  6 19:03:41 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/freefont (unreadable) 

Oct  6 19:03:41 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/sharefont (unreadable) 

Oct  6 19:03:41 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1 (unreadable) 

Oct  6 19:03:41 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives (unreadable) 

Oct  6 19:03:41 tux xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/western (unreadable) 

Oct  6 19:08:21 tux kernel: e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

Oct  6 19:09:55 tux kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.

Oct  6 19:09:55 tux kernel: Kernel log daemon terminating.

Oct  6 19:09:57 tux exiting on signal 15

Oct  6 19:10:56 tux syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Oct  6 19:10:57 tux kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Oct  6 19:10:57 tux kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map

Oct  6 19:10:57 tux kernel: Loaded 30537 symbols from /boot/System.map.

Oct  6 19:10:57 tux kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.8.

Oct  6 19:10:57 tux kernel: Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.4.2 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.2-r2, ssp-3.4.1-1, pie-8.7.6.5)) #1 Wed Oct 6 18:39:09 CEST 2004

Oct  6 19:10:57 tux kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Oct  6 19:10:57 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

Oct  6 19:10:57 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Oct  6 19:10:57 tux kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000cc000 - 0

----------

## unz

```
Oct 6 17:19:23 tux kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,800x600-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence 

Oct 6 17:19:23 tux kernel: bootsplash: silent mode.
```

leggo sia fbsplash che bootsplash ... mmm no buono.

ma l'hai disinstallato bootsplash? va in conflitto con fbsplash

----------

